# Hardgainger Extreme



## Law08 (Mar 10, 2013)

Hey, what does you's think of this weight gainer, will also be adding two scoops of peanut butter and oats as well.

Key Benefits:

Over 440 calories per serving 35g of high quality protein Clean, simple and complex carbohydrates Also contains MCT, Inulin and Flax Seed

Suggested Use:

Add 700ml of water or milk into our shaker (the less liquid the thicker the shake will be). Then add 3 MP large scoops (100g), shake and consume. Alternatively, add 350ml of water or milk and 1.5 MP large scoops (50g). Use 1-3 times daily or as required. 1 x level MP Large Scoop weighs 35g.

Per 100g:

Energy: 1859kJ

Energy: 444kcal

Protein (as-is): 34.9g

Carbohydrates: 47.4g

Fat: 6.2g


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

Make your own, Whey + Oats.


----------



## mamosixx (Mar 29, 2014)

its a waste of money mate, your basically paying for overpriced oats and protein. Just make your own shakes with oats, whey, milk, banana and peanut butter. Alot cheaper and tend to taste alot better too


----------



## Lukeg (Mar 6, 2011)

I wouldnt class 444cal as weight gainer... you can make your own with 1000cal


----------



## BlueRibbon (Apr 6, 2014)

ADD MORE PEANUT BUTTER


----------



## own1997 (Apr 11, 2014)

ashmo said:


> Make your own, Whey + Oats.


Do you think if you're making your own, you should have a fast-digesting carb such as Maltodextrin or Dextrose as well as a slow-digesting one such as oats or is that not really important?


----------



## Wallace86 (Jan 20, 2013)

own1997 said:


> Do you think if you're making your own, you should have a fast-digesting carb such as Maltodextrin or Dextrose as well as a slow-digesting one such as oats or is that not really important?


I add maltodextrin and dextrose with my shake, oats, whey, PB, yogurt, banana tastes much better than any weight gainer.. You can make a shake from 500-1000-1500-2000 cals take yer pick for much cheapness


----------



## own1997 (Apr 11, 2014)

Ripping it up said:


> I add maltodextrin and dextrose with my shake, oats, whey, PB, yogurt, banana tastes much better than any weight gainer.. You can make a shake from 500-1000-1500-2000 cals take yer pick for much cheapness


Cheers mate. How much did that cost you? I'm thinking of making my own with Malto, Whey, PB, Oats and some unflavoured creatine to as well.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

own1997 said:


> Do you think if you're making your own, you should have a fast-digesting carb such as Maltodextrin or Dextrose as well as a slow-digesting one such as oats or is that not really important?


Why not, suppliment company made gainers are action packed with sugar.


----------



## own1997 (Apr 11, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> Why not, suppliment company made gainers are action packed with sugar.


That's true. That's why I'm going to start making my own!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Only ever use mass gainer post wo if I've forgot my stuff.

Just eat plenty of food and use a good protein powder when u don't have time for solids


----------



## Jamestuala (Apr 16, 2014)

If you want to increase carbs double your portion size for one meal


----------



## Wallace86 (Jan 20, 2013)

own1997 said:


> Cheers mate. How much did that cost you? I'm thinking of making my own with Malto, Whey, PB, Oats and some unflavoured creatine to as well.


I got some of my stuff from @Bodybuilding Wareshouse and a whey from Amazon but just have a look around m8. Best thing I ever done tbh. Cheaper and tastier


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

mamosixx said:


> its a waste of money mate, your basically paying for overpriced oats and protein. Just make your own shakes with oats, whey, milk, banana and peanut butter. Alot cheaper and tend to taste alot better too


People pay for convenience all the time, it suits some poeple fast pace of life. Nothing inherently making it a waste of money. I spend 10 hours round trip on various modes of transport 5 days a week, so convenience is something thats pretty important to my daily life.

I don't use many supplements for the record, just some whey and omega 3s, but to say it's a waste of money is just hot air imo.



Lukeg said:


> I wouldnt class 444cal as weight gainer... you can make your own with 1000cal


It's just a serving size lol... Double it and you get close to the 1000 kcal you're quoting. But to add some fats one can increase kcal content without increasing the volume of the shake to a great degree making it uncomfortable to consume (this shake is fairly easy of fat so for 100g of carbs/protein is right for any combonation, be it your own of a pre made shake.



own1997 said:


> Do you think if you're making your own, you should have a fast-digesting carb such as Maltodextrin or Dextrose as well as a slow-digesting one such as oats or is that not really important?


There's no one recipe mate. Really depends of the rest of your diet in terms of macro, and also you, eg, some people find having some simple carbs bumps calories sufficiently whilst not making them feel over full from an equivalent number of calories from more complex carbs, or fats that will make the bolous of food stay in their stomach longer.

OP: if it suits you that shake is ine. My preference is to increase wholefoods when I need more of anything. Eg, increase meal portion size, or something. I find it easy to chuck a shake together if I have time, too. And sometimes I want the convenience of a premade shake (rarely nowaday). No one shake will give you a massive bodily advantage in isolation of anything else in your diet, unless maybe it's laced with oral steroids lol.

Anymore questions feel free to ask.


----------



## DarthMaulscle (Dec 26, 2012)

Whey & Oats or Whey & a Carb Powder. Simples.


----------

